# Shooting Slugs...



## mlrusch (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a Rmington 870 Wingmaster 30" barrel with full choke. I Plan on hunting deer this fall with slugs. I don't really want to spend the money on a slug barrel. Just wondering if I can shoot slugs with this with this set up and how accurate can I expect it to be and to what distance. Thanks for the info. I also will be using a weaver red dot scope.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

my suggestion would be to try winchester and/or remington 1 ounce foster type slugs. see if you can shoot a group at say 50 yards without the red dot. if the gun won't shoot a group at 50 yards the red dot won't help you. we used to shoot plain barrels for years until we moved up to slug guns. if your gun shoots good groups you will kill deer. know your ranges and capabilities. good luck.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

DO NOT shoot slugs thru that full choke. You are wasting time, money and a perfectly good barrel. You will not get a group. I.C. or maybe a Mod. choke. Smooth bore barrel shoot the cheap slugs. Rifled barrel use the Sabot slug. With a good barrel, the right slugs(smooth bore), a 6 inch group at 100 yards is good. I use a paper plate, anything in the center is a dead Deer.

I have killed several Deer out to 125 yards with a smooth bore and cheap slugs. Very deadly from 0 - 75 yards. Anything above takes alot of practice.


----------

